# 8-13 Metal Pless Plowmaxx/Live Edge



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

New in fall of 2016. Approximately 50 hours on plow. Skid steer coupler, flat faced couplers, and 13 pin electrical connector. Needs nothing and is ready to go to work.

I can get more pics upon request but it's in 8/10 condition. 13k. Available in 5 days or less. As long as I have enough time to get its replacement picked up.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Will it fit on one of my trucks?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Call/text for more pictures or questions. 3302017701



JustJeff said:


> Will it fit on one of my trucks?


Sure. I've got a welder, plasma cutter, and grinder!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Sweet, I've got Timbrens in one of the truck's front ends, that should be plenty to hold it.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Timbrens...hell we'll just build metal bump stops. Problem solved.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Can make it connect to the ultra mount pockets


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Can make it connect to the ultra mount pockets


If there's a will, there's a way. No promises welds on the Western bracket will hold up though.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> If there's a will, there's a way. No promises welds on the Western bracket will hold up though.


Good luck with sale.


----------



## PALS Landscapin (Dec 3, 2011)

Just curious but whats the reason you are selling it. I love metal Pless and was thinking of getting the same one you have here. I might even be contacting you about it.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

PALS Landscapin said:


> Just curious but whats the reason you are selling it. I love metal Pless and was thinking of getting the same one you have here. I might even be contacting you about it.


It just doesn't fit our account types for the $$ invested.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Need a 16' Arctic....?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Need a 16' Arctic....?


PM or text me your thoughts.


----------



## jasonosu (Jun 2, 2006)

How much is that unit new?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

16k before hydraulic hoses/couplers and freight.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Is this still available? Send me a pm with your contact info. Thanks


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Sent. Contact info is also listed above.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Bump. Needs a new home.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

You still haven't sold this thing???....whats the matter with people...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Summer pricing yet?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Summer pricing yet?


Add 1k to your first cash difference offer, bring the sectional and come get it.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Bump. It's replacement is here, this one hasn't plowed at all since the last week of January. New price is $11500.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Just wondering what you replaced it with?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

930G Cat and 16' sectional


----------



## pieperlc (Jan 4, 2005)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Bump. It's replacement is here, this one hasn't plowed at all since the last week of January. New price is $11500.


Sure wish you would have posted this in October at this price. Would have saved me from buying a new non-live edge.

Bump for a great plow at a great price.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

pieperlc said:


> Sure wish you would have posted this in October at this price. Would have saved me from buying a new non-live edge.
> 
> Bump for a great plow at a great price.


If I'd had the accounts I have now, back in October, it would have been posted then, and I'd like to think it would have been sold by now.

A nearly new plow for 32% off new price. Not really sure why I still have it.


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

Freight cost to 57004?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

plowin-fire said:


> Freight cost to 57004?


Not sure on that. Freight would be up to you to arrange. Commercial address with dock, zip is 44691.

Based on similar size/weight items I've had shipped to and from that part of the country, I'd say somewhere in the 500 range would be a decent starting point.

Or if you put a decent deposit on it now, I can meet you with it in Chicago later this summer when I go out to pick more plows up.


----------



## rebert (Nov 6, 2008)

Your not coming to eastern pa anytime soon are you?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Where at? I sent you a pm.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Sold


----------

